# Here's Wonderwoman's New Look



## MA-Caver

> Last month, NBC's "Wonder Woman" reboot cast its titular superheroine,  with "Friday Night Lights" star Adrianne Palicki stepping into Lynda  Carter's invisible plane. Today, the production has released its first  image of Palicki in costume as Wonder Woman.
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/see-the-first-photo-of-adrianne-palicki-as-wonder-woman--2569


Well, I agree with the assessment that the costume as a serious crime-fighting outfit... ain't gonna work. Read some of the comments provided... seems fans aren't too happy either. One of them complained... There are no Stars and Stripes?

Another: Come on!   At least be realistic enough to give her top and shoes  something usefull.   If you don't want it campy then stay away from the  Pam Anderson-ish look!   She can be a sexy woman without heels and  pushing her boobs to her chin!   Who were the designers a bunch of  teenage boys?


----------



## Blindside

Well, practicality has never really been a strong aspect of WW's costumes.


----------



## billc

I would have to say, yes, the people who came up or at least approved the design were probably on the same mental level as teenage boys. They work in Hollywood afterall. With this level of decision making going into costume design, I forsee a short, if not cancelled before airing, television show.  I think because of the nature of her original costume and the move toward more realistic, modern, clothing, this is one costume you could transition into something more normal, and still keep the major themes of her costume intact.  Stars and stripes as a pattern for the shirt somehow and some nice, comfortable jeans, and some sensible shoes or boots.


----------



## Makalakumu

If the new Wonderwoman is also a jujutsu blackbelt, that would be hot.


----------



## MA-Caver

Well with THAT outfit it's (the show) going to be campy whether they want it to or not.


----------



## Omar B

Looks equally like the original WW costume and the modern version.









I have no problem with the uniform.  I would have expected a prettier girl to play the role, she's hot but she's no Amazon Princess carved from clay to be perfection.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

its crap, the worst WW design ever...
I have seen Fan work that is better, and on smallville the outfit that lois lane wore would be a much much better design for a wonderwoman outfit.
I predict this show dies quickly...


----------



## Touch Of Death

Omar B said:


> Looks equally like the original WW costume and the modern version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the uniform.  I would have expected a prettier girl to play the role, she's hot but she's no Amazon Princess carved from clay to be perfection.


She does kinda look like a sister on Paradise Island.
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands

One huge pet peeve of mine - heels on women that are supposed to engage in melee combat.  Really, really stupid.  No one would ever do that, it just screams unserious objectification to me.  I will forgive Trinity in The Matrix her heeled boots, because they aren't actually fighting in the real world.


----------



## Omar B

Empty Hands said:


> One huge pet peeve of mine - heels on women that are supposed to engage in melee combat.  Really, really stupid.  No one would ever do that, it just screams unserious objectification to me.  I will forgive Trinity in The Matrix her heeled boots, because they aren't actually fighting in the real world.



One of the reasons !Alex Ross' version of her costume, especially the battle dress is best.  Real eafle themed gold armor, sword, sheild, helm and real boots.


----------



## Sukerkin

If Joss Wheadon is involved, who cares about the 'authenticity' of the costume?  The man writes well - Buffy was the best TV of its decade in my opinion and Firefly never got the chance it deserved or it would've made a similar impact I reckon.


----------



## Omar B

I agree with you all the way on Joss, especially on Firefly!

As for Ross' Wonder Woman.  I met him at a book signing and asked him about his model for his WW, turns out it's his wife!  His wife also models for his Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn.  Ross himself is his version of The Joker.


----------



## Big Don

Omar B said:


>


Uh, that pointy bit hiding her cleavage, what if she has to duck her head? BTW, Never, ever hide the cleavage!


----------



## Sukerkin

Big Don said:


> BTW, Never, ever hide the cleavage!



A most excellent aphorism by which to guide matters . I'll put my +1 on that ballot .


----------



## Cryozombie

Sukerkin said:


> Buffy was the best TV of its decade


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh, you were serious?


----------



## Sukerkin

You can go off people, you know  :lol:


----------



## Big Don

Sukerkin said:


> If Joss Wheadon is involved, who cares about the 'authenticity' of the costume?  The man writes well - Buffy was the best TV of its decade in my opinion and Firefly never got the chance it deserved or it would've made a similar impact I reckon.


To think, some people think anything Europeans think is smarter, better, more stylish...


----------



## Sukerkin

I am sensing a certain lack of agreement in the room :lol:.  Well, each to their own I guess ... I'm still right, no matter what the mockers say .

Aside from the general quality of the writing there was:

http://www.allpics4u.com/lifestyle/elegant-formal-dresses-of-charisma-carpenter.html


----------



## Cryozombie

Sukerkin said:


> I am sensing a certain lack of agreement in the room :lol:. Well, each to their own I guess ... I'm still right, no matter what the mockers say .
> 
> Aside from the general quality of the writing there was:
> 
> http://www.allpics4u.com/lifestyle/elegant-formal-dresses-of-charisma-carpenter.html


 
Sorry man... I loved Firefly and Dr Horrible, but I think Buffy and Angel were two of the biggest peices of crap on TV at the time, (production quality and acting-wise) and always thought the only reason they stayed on was because they had some attractive women on the show.  Now I suspect that even more strongly.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## billc

Shouldn't Charisma Carpenter also have a line of elegant Lingerie?  I mean, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Scott T

Sukerkin said:


> I am sensing a certain lack of agreement in the room :lol:.  Well, each to their own I guess ... I'm still right, no matter what the mockers say .
> 
> Aside from the general quality of the writing there was:
> 
> http://www.allpics4u.com/lifestyle/elegant-formal-dresses-of-charisma-carpenter.html


Actually, I think Angel kicked Buffy's *** (at least when he wasn't... well, you know...), but full agreement on Firefly.


----------



## billc

Looking back on Angel and Buffy, I have to say they got to a point where they were just depressing to watch.  They were fun, but downers.


----------



## Touch Of Death

billcihak said:


> Looking back on Angel and Buffy, I have to say they got to a point where they were just depressing to watch.  They were fun, but downers.


I think the whole student body ended up dying. I liked the show though.
Sean


----------



## SensibleManiac

I sooo want WW to work, but whether it does or not is another story.


----------



## Empty Hands

Sukerkin said:


> Aside from the general quality of the writing there was:
> 
> http://www.allpics4u.com/lifestyle/elegant-formal-dresses-of-charisma-carpenter.html



I have such an enormous crush on Charisma Carpenter.  :inlove:


----------



## shesulsa

Don't hide the cleavage ... it hypnotizes men and gets them to do your bidding. Duh!

I don't like the new look. Campy. ridiculous.


----------



## Sukerkin

You can guess that you are not alone, EH .

Also, Shesulsa is right on the money when it comes to the 'biddability' factor engendered by magnificent decolletage :chuckles:.


----------



## Empty Hands

Sukerkin said:


> Also, Shesulsa is right on the money when it comes to the 'biddability' factor engendered by magnificent decolletage :chuckles:.



How can I do your bidding if I don't even realize you are talking? :lol:

J/K!


----------



## shesulsa

Empty Hands said:


> How can I do your bidding if I don't even realize you are talking? :lol:
> 
> J/K!



:rofl:

I recently happened to notice some ... ah ... photographic material in the vicinity of our latrine and said to hubby, "I thought you didn't like blondes?"

He replied, "She has hair?"

:btg:


----------



## shesulsa

Sukerkin said:


> You can guess that you are not alone, EH .
> 
> Also, Shesulsa is right on the money when it comes to the 'biddability' factor engendered by magnificent decolletage :chuckles:.



Boy you use pretty words! :bangahead:


----------



## Sukerkin

:bows elegantly:  My thanks, good lady.  

I do try to do my part when it comes to preserving the more elegant phrasing of which our language is capable.  It's something of a holdover from when I used to write, back in swirling mists of my younger life :blush:.

After all, likening linguistic endeavours to a muscle, "If you don't use it, you lose it"  and the lowest-common-denominator of daytime television and mobile-phone texting is something of a 'wasting' disease as far as the language is concerned.  So I try to keep that 'muscle' in use when I can.


----------



## ATACX GYM

MA-Caver said:


> Well, I agree with the assessment that the costume as a serious crime-fighting outfit... ain't gonna work. Read some of the comments provided... seems fans aren't too happy either. One of them complained... There are no Stars and Stripes?
> 
> Another: Come on! At least be realistic enough to give her top and shoes something usefull. If you don't want it campy then stay away from the Pam Anderson-ish look! She can be a sexy woman without heels and pushing her boobs to her chin! Who were the designers a bunch of teenage boys?


 

Damn she looks GOOD! Lolol.There should be some stars and stripes though...but she looks GOOD.


----------



## shesulsa

Sukerkin said:


> :bows elegantly:  My thanks, good lady.
> 
> I do try to do my part when it comes to preserving the more elegant phrasing of which our language is capable.  It's something of a holdover from when I used to write, back in swirling mists of my younger life :blush:.
> 
> After all, likening linguistic endeavours to a muscle, "If you don't use it, you lose it"  and the lowest-common-denominator of daytime television and mobile-phone texting is something of a 'wasting' disease as far as the language is concerned.  So I try to keep that 'muscle' in use when I can.



So ... would it be inappropriate for me to say, "nice muscle?"

:uhyeah:


----------



## punisher73

Speaking of Charisma Carpenter.  I always thought that she would have been a good Wonder Woman.  She was the best part of Angel and Buffy though.


----------



## punisher73

maunakumu said:


> If the new Wonderwoman is also a jujutsu blackbelt, that would be hot.


 
Well, since she is supposed to be Greek, she would probably be trained in Pankration.  Or at least in Greco Wrestling


----------



## Makalakumu

punisher73 said:


> Well, since she is supposed to be Greek, she would probably be trained in Pankration.  Or at least in Greco Wrestling



Lets make the new WW Brazilian and have some beach scenes in the accompanying bikini.  Then we can flash to the dojo where she's choking dudes purple and tossing them aside and brushing her hands.  Yes!


----------



## Big Don

OK the Lynda Carter version was basically a one piece strapless bathing suit. I vote for  a more modern version, a starred blue thong with Red Boots and a bikini top.


----------



## punisher73

Here's a picture of the stars and stripes prototype suit that she may be wearing.


----------



## punisher73

shesulsa said:


> Boy you use pretty words! :bangahead:


 
You might say that he is a very cunning linguist. :wink1:


----------



## Big Don

punisher73 said:


> Here's a picture of the stars and stripes prototype suit that she may be wearing.


That is so many kinds of wrong...


----------



## MA-Caver

Seems that fans can make a difference... they changed the costume... 


> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/wonder-woman-costume-gets-an-upgrade--2645
> When "Wonder Woman" announced that Adrianne Palicki had been cast in  the title role, buzz on the superhero show quickly shot through the  roof. But then fans got a look at the ill-advised costume. Outrage  quickly ensued. And hell hath no fury like a comic fan outraged.
> 
> The anger stemmed from Wonder Woman's shiny, rubber-like pants and  high heels. It looked like a cheap version of a "sexy" Halloween  costume. Fans cried out -- this is no way for a superhero, especially  one of the most beloved of all time, to dress.


Here's the new look compared to the old.

Can't say I like the scowl on her face but I guess she's trying to be dead serious about it all.
Basically they went cheap and changed the pants and boots... left everything else. ... meh.


----------



## billc

They still need to do more work.  They should watch the first couple of seasons of "Smallville" to get the right concept for the costume.


----------

